# Chris here



## connor_zen (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi folks,

My name is Chris, and I just signed up. Looking forward to reading these posts and getting to know you guys.

-Chris C.


----------



## seasoned (Jan 16, 2010)

Hi Chris, welcome to the site. A lot of good people here, enjoy.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 16, 2010)

Welcome aboard, Chris.  Plenty to browse through so don't be afraid to take your time, read up on what's been said about your areas of interest and jump in .


----------



## bluekey88 (Jan 16, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## ackks10 (Jan 16, 2010)

Welcome to Martial Talk Chris,have a good journey.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 16, 2010)

Hi Chris! Welcome to Martial Talk. Happy posting!


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Jan 16, 2010)

Hi Chris and welcome to MT!  There are alot of great and knowledgable people here.


----------



## morph4me (Jan 16, 2010)

Hello Chris, welcome to MT


----------



## Drac (Jan 17, 2010)

Welcome...


----------



## stickarts (Jan 18, 2010)

welcome!


----------



## kokanut (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome Chris, have fun and learn with me.


----------



## just2kicku (Jan 20, 2010)

Hello and Welcome Chris!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 24, 2010)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------

